# Lelit Anita PL042TEMD Review



## SlingFBarista

Hi there, this is my first detailed post and review here. I was surprised to find little in the way of reviews for this machine, and the ones that I did find often didn't cover some of the points that I wanted to know as a prospective owner.

First of all, my machine is a Dec 2020 model that I received last week second-hand. It has only been used a handful of times, which was evident when I received it in near new condition.

I know integrated machines tend to get bashed a bit on here, and I understand why. I was a barista for a few years, and I've been a hobbyist for around 3 years now also. I had a much better quality setup before downgrading to the Anita, but for me it was overkill. I use several methods for brewing coffee, and although I made espresso most days, I just couldn't justify the amount of countertop space that was taken up, especially after buying a brew grinder.

I'm not going to get too bogged down in the specs of the Anita as all of that can be looked up with a quick Google search, I'm mainly going to focus on user experience. Coming from a barista background, I'm pretty fussy when it comes to workflow and I have to say I was pleasantly surprised...

The version of the Anita I own has the PID and a multidirectional steam wand. After watching a video of the temp stability in the group head staying within a degree or so of the PID setting on Lelit's YouTube channel I was really impressed. I wanted to know how well it could steam as well which is hard to gauge by just watching a video. I made the assumption that the steam pressure would be pretty decent too, due to the fact that the steam temp can be adjusted to 135°c and it has a 250ml boiler. These two things were key deciding factors for me, I wanted control and consistency in my brew temp, and enough steam pressure to make milk-based drinks for myself and my partner.

Onto the grinder. Now I have some gripes about the grinder; it's messy, the beans occasionally stop flowing into the burrs consistently, and the cute is not directed into the middle of the portafilter (rather toward the front and left slightly). Having said that, it's pretty good for a built-in grinder. There is some clumping but it really isn't that bad, it's quick enough so that I don't lose my wig when holding the portafilter in place, and it's actually pretty consistent for a small conical burr grinder. The sound isn't great either, but I have to stress that it does do the job of grinding for espresso nicely overall.

Since owning this machine I have had some of the tastiest shots. I've found them to be well-extracted with no visible channeling after inspecting the puck. The thermal stability can definitely be tasted in the cup in my opinion, and the boiler returns back up to brew temp within about 20-30 seconds. There's enough clearance for me to get a cup and some brew scales underneath the portafilter with minimal faff too which is nice. The portafilter is 57mm, but I haven't noticed any changes in the shots I've been having as a result, and I know the coffees I use to brew espresso with very well as I've been using them on and off for years.

Now if you like making milk drinks as well as espresso like I do, the Anita/Anna really has to be one of the best single-boiler espresso machines when it comes to steaming milk. It comes up to steaming temperature in around 30-40 seconds after pulling a shot. The steam pressure is more than ample, the steam wand is very well designed, and the steam tip gives you so much room for error when texturing the milk that I reckon a one-armed chimp could nail it the first time. I've had better results texturing milk on this thing than the Linea I used to use at work, and that really is saying something.

It'll steam milk in sub 40 seconds, and comes nowhere near to running out of puff through the process, allowing the milk to be rolled perfectly after the addition of air. I've done 4 lattes back to back on the Anita, obviously waiting for the boiler temp to go up and down between shots takes some time, but it'll do the job without any drama and does not feel overworked or inconsistent.

I'll summarise in a format we all love:

*Pros*

- PID makes temperature very stable, which makes for tasty shots.

- Grinder is consistent and quick enough.

- Steaming capabilities are awesome.

- Clearance under portafilter is good.

- Boiler is very efficient at coming to temperature.

- Great value for money, infinitely better than the barista express imo.

*Cons*

- Messy Grinder.

- Water tank is a bit faffy to access.

- 57mm portafilter is annoying for buying accessories.

I hope this is helpful to someone out there, here are some pictures of pretty coffee and pretty Anita.


----------



## Poparius

Hi - Thanks for this write up! I had been looking far and wide for some more qualified views on the Anita pl042temd.

Like you, I have some experience as professional barista. Then, once lockdown hit last year, I got a MaraX which I love, it's such an amazing machine. However, also like you I'm fed up with sacrificing so much counter space and now with lockdown restrictions easing I'm looking to downgrade and really like the idea of getting an Anita and selling my MaraX and Eureka Mignon setup.

So I've put in an order at Espresso Underground. Can't wait to put it to the test


----------



## Yan T

Thank you for the informative review! I just got myself the same machine. It's been 2 weeks. I am learning the ropes of being a home barista and so far, it has been quite tricky. I have not managed to froth milk well enough to get a microfoam and I am getting a little frustrated (the tutorials and videos certainly look easier than it actually is). Any tips on what milk I should use? I have so far tried whole milk from Waitrose and Sainsbury's. I read that the type of milk plays a part.

Also, about cleaning the machine i.e. the group head and water tank, do anyone have any tips to share i.e. what detergent etc.

Many thanks!


----------



## SlingFBarista

Poparius said:


> Hi - Thanks for this write up! I had been looking far and wide for some more qualified views on the Anita pl042temd.
> 
> Like you, I have some experience as professional barista. Then, once lockdown hit last year, I got a MaraX which I love, it's such an amazing machine. However, also like you I'm fed up with sacrificing so much counter space and now with lockdown restrictions easing I'm looking to downgrade and really like the idea of getting an Anita and selling my MaraX and Eureka Mignon setup.
> 
> So I've put in an order at Espresso Underground. Can't wait to put it to the test


 If you have any further questions then feel free to send me a message! I'm still really happy with the machine. It's been very consistent, and just out performs most single boiler machines, and at a good price point too


----------



## SlingFBarista

Yan T said:


> Thank you for the informative review! I just got myself the same machine. It's been 2 weeks. I am learning the ropes of being a home barista and so far, it has been quite tricky. I have not managed to froth milk well enough to get a microfoam and I am getting a little frustrated (the tutorials and videos certainly look easier than it actually is). Any tips on what milk I should use? I have so far tried whole milk from Waitrose and Sainsbury's. I read that the type of milk plays a part.
> 
> Also, about cleaning the machine i.e. the group head and water tank, do anyone have any tips to share i.e. what detergent etc.
> 
> Many thanks!


 It'll take some practice, but I don't think you could learn on a better machine to be honest. The milk does play a part, but as long as it's whole milk you should be okay. When adding air you want it to sound like you're tearing paper in really tiny bursts. This phase should only last until the milk starts warming up, then push the steam wand in further and just focus on mixing the milk in a whirlpool fashion until it's too hot to keep your hand on. It'll take time, but you'll get there.

I use the silicon blanking plates for backflushing. Generally I'll backflush every couple of days with just water. Every week I'll put half a teaspoon of pulycaff in the portafilter on top of the blanking plate, and backflush 5 times (waiting for the machine to come up to pressure for a few seconds each time). Afterward, pour away the contents of the portafilter and rinse with water from the group head. Repeat the process again without the pulycaff. I'd also soak the portafilter and basket in some hot water with a tablespoon of pulycaff for around 20-30 mins and rinse thoroughly after. Invest in a group gasket brush so that you can clean the loose coffee from the gasket, as well as loose coffee on the shower screen. I'd wash the tank every few weeks.

The machine should also be descaled every 6 month or so in my opinion, but regular descaling will really improve the machines longevity. You can also buy water softeners from Lelit which will prevent a lot of limescale build up. Feel free to message if you have any further questions.


----------



## Lee74

Poparius said:


> Hi - Thanks for this write up! I had been looking far and wide for some more qualified views on the Anita pl042temd.
> 
> Like you, I have some experience as professional barista. Then, once lockdown hit last year, I got a MaraX which I love, it's such an amazing machine. However, also like you I'm fed up with sacrificing so much counter space and now with lockdown restrictions easing I'm looking to downgrade and really like the idea of getting an Anita and selling my MaraX and Eureka Mignon setup.
> 
> So I've put in an order at Espresso Underground. Can't wait to put it to the test


 Hi are your Mara X and Mignon still for sale? Thanks


----------



## Hernando

Hi, I just bought this machine and I am learning how to make the best of it. Are there any tips to get the pressure right? So far I have not managed to get it over 8.

Thanks

h


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

grind finer.


----------



## Hernando

Thanks


----------



## Kanishk

Can someone comment on the quality of the grinds from the built-in Anita grinder ? Is it good enough or someone has to upgrade eventually ?


----------



## Igor100

what is the difference between PL042EM and PL042TEMD? Does the first have PID or not ?


----------



## SlingFBarista

Igor100 said:


> what is the difference between PL042EM and PL042TEMD? Does the first have PID or not ?


The first does not have PID, a machine like this will really benefit from a PID and in my experience it has been pretty accurate and consistent.


----------



## Igor100

SlingFBarista said:


> The first does not have PID, a machine like this will really benefit from a PID and in my experience it has been pretty accurate and consistent.


 Thanks, I already bought PL042EM since PL042TEMD was not available in my country. I can see the nozzle is also different, mine has same as the cheaper Lelit Anna it is not multidirectional. However I am satisfied by the result. I don't have previous barista experience, but I handle it well by watching few videos and I get very good espresso and ok cappuccino. So I can say it is easy to use. Additionally I bought original Lelit tamper, bottomless portafilter handle and milk juggle. I get the espresso fine but I still need practice with the milk steaming. When I make espresso, grinder set between 2-3 I get 8 to 9.5 bars, I guess this is ok. Any tips with the machine are welcomed, thanks


----------

